

Sending back my iPhone 4S. Siri is useless outside the US. - jwilson511
http://scotchandcode.com/2011/10/17/sending-back-my-iphone-4s/

======
JeremyBanks
With many previous Apple product launches, the product wouldn't even be
available outside of the US for several months.

They're adding international and non-English support for Siri's features over
the next year. I'd rather have the phone already than wait for that.

 _Where was that warning on the iPhone information page?_

They seem to be fixing this: Siri isn't even listed on the Canadian iPhone
site anymore, though it was at launch. It is still on the Australian site,
however.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Ok, keeping mine because it works very well in the US. Hopefully, we're now at
the center of an outward-expanding wave that will eventually result in
everyone speaking to their phones instead of poking at them.

I have always been deeply skeptical about voice-to-text. Dragon? Too many
errors. No way. But in just a couple of days I got used to dictating text
messages. It's like voicemail people actually listen to! Who knows how many
other applications will be transformed.

If I'm driving down the road and want a pizza, I guess it would be swell to
tell Siri and have her come back with 23 pizza joints in the vicinity (I
listened to my son do this and more) but trying to find stuff just doesn't
come up that often in my life. What I really need is an assistant to help me
remember the things I already know, like what I want to do tomorrow and what
I've got to do. This is the area I'm hoping not to be disappointed in. But
that's tomorrow. Today, reveling in all the things I can do I couldn't before.

------
kylec
So let me get this straight, this guy spent hundreds of dollars just for
Siri's location-based recommendations? Don't get me wrong I'm a bit
underwhelmed with the iPhone 4S, but it strikes me as extremely capricious to
decide to spend hundreds of dollars and get one of the first ones to suddenly
turn around because you can't get Yelp reviews with Siri.

~~~
jwilson511
It's not just that you can't get yelp reviews.

You can't search for business, locations or maps.

------
obvio171
Being the killer feature on the upgrade, I definitely agree they should've
made it clearer that they don't support non-US addresses. I don't expect Yelp
recommendations and other such things to work, but maps and routes is
something that's pretty well developed in a huge part of the world and already
works on the normal Maps app.

------
ugh
I’m confused. Is search for locations really the only useful feature Siri
offers? Might it be that the guy is ever so slightly exaggerating?

What Apple has screwed up are the non-US english language webpages. They list
features Siri doesn’t support.

The German webpage really only lists what Siri supports:
<http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/features/siri.html>

Still, it’s minor issue.

------
johnbatch
It does say "Siri may not be available in all languages or in all areas, and
features may vary by area." at
<http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/siri.html>

~~~
jwilson511
That's misleading in itself. The language makes it sound like there's only a
small or minor limitation. It's not that is "may not be available", it's that
it "is NOT available for most features outside of the US".

------
olliej
I just set Siri to use australian english rather than US english and it had no
difficulty understanding me. (I'm an NZer living stateside so I can't really
comment on any other issues)

------
cageyjames
Don't troll that you're sending your iPhone back in the title and then hem and
haw in the comments that you might keep it around. What's the Austrailian
translation for drama queen?

------
Steko
"beta"

~~~
faizanaziz
This is something unexpected... Why can't a BETA product that can search in a
map in a place not search in another place. Are you suggesting that making a
Google maps search is different in USA and Australia and even if so, all
jwilson511 is saying is please mention it somewhere before someone purchases
the product.

Thanks for the advice

